# Dried shishito peppers



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I have an abundance of shishito pepper this year and let a lot of them go red on the bush.  Not knowing what to do, and being too cheap to waste them, I dried the peppers and ground them.

I've read that they don't dry very good but mine did.  Very similar to the Fresno chiles I did the same with last year... another pepper that "they" say don'd fry very good.

What now; any suggestions?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You had so many you couldn't have left them whole?

I just recall many years ago, first time growing squash, someone told us squash wasn't productive and we should have at least a dozen plants  Did 9 plants arranged in 3's of a relatively new variety called Waltham.  We wound up with 150 pounds.

Rick


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

When it comes to gardening THEY (internet experts as well as seed package authors) take all of the quirks and qualities of a variety and bundle them together and spit out an average for us (the customer).

I am in South Texas and have beds full of annuals that (I leave to go to seed) return each spring.

Another example....

Every year I see masses of hydrangeas being purchased and wheeled out the doors of various garden centers.

I speak with whoever takes care of the plants, explain what I need and receive advice.

I have tried for over 5 years now to start just ONE by purchasing different varieties from different vendors and trying the different  "micro climates" of my yard.

The master gardener working out of our local extension office has even come out, looked around and sampled soil.

No reason for all the failures.

I give up.

mimi


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok now that they're dried this won't do you any good, but maybe for next year? I recently went to a tapas restaurant and they had a very good dish where the peppers were simply roasted:

Shishito Peppers

Crispy Prosciutto, Goat Cheese, Balsamic Syrup


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

The only thing i can think with dried-ground peppers is some kind of soft chilli oil. Then, of course, rubs.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting replies, folks.

Rick... I could have left them whole but I can store a lot more in powder form so I opted for grinding.  But  the bushes are still producing so I can also dry them whole.

FFGirl... I hear you.  Same thing here in SoCal.  I gave up on dahlias too.  I know the garden shop sells lots of dahlia bulbs but I haven't a clue who can successfully grow them.  I sure can't.  Hydrangias just made my list of "give ups".

FF... I really needed that.  All I do with them is pan roast and dress with salt and sesame oil.  It was getting to be "same old, same old".  We like goat cheese a lot, and balsamic too!

The shishito powder is quite mild.  I'm going to concoct a spicy catchup with it.  My regular spicy catchup is made with Fresno and that is sometimes too spicy for children and the elderly.  I suspect that ShishitoSpicyCatchup will be too mild for me but...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

ordo said:


> The only thing i can think with dried-ground peppers is some kind of soft chilli oil. Then, of course, rubs.


Ooooh... that too! Thanks!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If I had them whole and dried I'd of course want to try them for chile.  Powdered I might drink them as broth, add to stock and sauces.  For fresh what FF related fur sure, I'm always impressed whenever I go to a Tapas place.

Rick


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Base pepper for a batch of texas red(chili). Add hotter dried peppers, cumin, garlic and onions, some good beef diced small...


----------

